# Peavey Jazz Classic



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Kijiji: Peavey Jazz Classic 400 series amplifier








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I know...wtf. But it's not a common amp, and usually sells fast at this price.
I think this is the most powerful single speaker combo Peavey made, and that cab is the same one the Bandit came in.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I would snap that up toot friggin sweet. The BW is worth $200. And the amp looks like it's based on the original Nashville -- one of the best sounding SS amps I've ever heard.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Might be the biggest heatsink on any Peavey..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow I would grab that if I was closer. That would be an interesting amp. I wonder how heavy it is with the 15" but I guess it can be replaced with a Neodium speaker.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Tempting. I'm a long time Peavey amp fan but I've honestly never heard of that one.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> Tempting. I'm a long time Peavey amp fan but I've honestly never heard of that one.


Not surprised as it was made for a very short time and almost never shows up for sale. 

It has the parametric mid-shift that the Renown and Special 130 have..you can make it Fendery or Marshally by shifting frequency the mid cut comes in at. Special 130 might be the closest amp to it for specs, but its 'only' 130W not 200W. Ha!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

This unique load carrier is designed for carrying Peavey Jazz Classics or other 400 series units. The load carrier is designed with adjustable carrying systems which enables you to carry heavy loads...up to 110lbs/50kg) in comfort. The welded outer frame is made with aluminum and the four diagonal cross bars ensure it is sturdy. The balanced, integrated stand allows you to set it down and keep everything in place. This is an economical and efficient transport system...great for gigs-on-the-gos.
Weight: 95oz | 2.7kg
Dimensions: 31 x 14 x 11in | 78 x 35 x 28cm
Material: Aluminum & 420 HD Nylon


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> parametric mid-shift that the Renown and Special 130


Cool info, thanks. These are also venerable "boat-anchor" amps.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Cool info, thanks. These are also venerable "boat-anchor" amps.


Oh ya they are not light!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A forum member just emailed me and informed me that he bought this amp. 
I don't want to reveal his name as I don't want to "rain on his parade".

However, I have encouraged hime to comment in this thread.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

HI folks....
Got home late afternoon and although I had contacted the seller with a trade for the amp that didn't work out, I got a message of a cash deal lower then the asking price.
Too hard to resist. 
Within a half hour I had the amp on my workbench where it still sits now....
I had to watch an episode of "Sandman " waiting for the season finale of "Westworld ".....
Some things are bigger then Peavey amps.

I did play the amp at the sellers house thru a early seventies telecaster and it sounded great.
Im hoping to make this amp my "acoustic guitar" amp but that remains to be seen once I get use to what it can really do.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't forget to mention the link to "Stompin' Tom"

In addition and unrelated, I want to be sure that @laristotle sees this thread.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

About Stompin Tom .... seller claimed he played for Stompin Tom for many years...

About the Peavey Amp
Everything works 
Full reverb tank and it sounds as good as any Fender.
I'm guessing someone modded the amp to add a "master volume ( big red knob beside the pilot light)
As of now I know the amp is a 2 channel amp with a " normal channel with its own volume" and a drive channel with pre and post volumes.
"equalization" tone controls are very nice and offer many options.
My Deluxe reverb foot-switch works as it should for the reverb and channel switching.

attached is a pic of my "new Peavey" and my "new Breedlove acoustic" that I also just bought from a forum member.
Life is good
G.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

GTmaker said:


> About Stompin Tom .... seller claimed he played for Stompin Tom for many years...
> 
> About the Peavey Amp
> Everything works
> ...


Awesome! Lots of online info on similar Peavey amps but not much on this one. My Special 130 needed new power supply caps to get rid of some hum, and after changing them ( 2 for the preamp supply and 2big ones for the power section) the amp was quieter but also sounded better. Not saying you need to change them but at this age it’s nice preventative maintenance.
Other possible “upgrades” are newer ICs that are quieter, as the opamps in these are in sockets and easily swapped around.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Awesome! Lots of online info on similar Peavey amps but not much on this one. My Special 130 needed new power supply caps to get rid of some hum, and after changing them ( 2 for the preamp supply and 2big ones for the power section) the amp was quieter but also sounded better. Not saying you need to change them but at this age it’s nice preventative maintenance.
> Other possible “upgrades” are newer ICs that are quieter, as the opamps in these are in sockets and easily swapped around.


good sound advice....much appreciated.
G.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

https://peavey.com/manuals/80300216.pdf


----------



## MeKitCat (1 mo ago)

greco said:


> Don't forget to mention the link to "Stompin' Tom"
> 
> In addition and unrelated, I want to be sure that @laristotle sees this thread.


I've owned the Peavey Jazz Classic since 1999 using it in an R&B / Classic Rock band and it was so nice to never be drawn out by the drummer or any other instruments and wow, what power this amp has. I picked it up in a pawn shop in Seattle Wa for $85.00. They couldn't find it online or anywhere to price it and I had never heard of it before either but I knew this amp kicked when I saw the 210 RMS wattage label on the back of the amp. The pawn shop employee was oblivious to anything about the amp and wattage and marked it at $85.00. I now also have the Fender Tone Master Twin Reverb but I think the Peavy sound's just as good except it does weigh quite a bit to be carrying around back n forth. I've been tempted to sell the Peavey but I change my mind when I see reviews like this especially when it seems like equipment is costing more and the old stuff is harder to get.


----------

